# I just got a new rhom.



## Fordfanatic (Feb 2, 2006)

Just picked up this diamond rhom from Da'Manster!


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

ON photobucket, below each image is the image code. Copy and paste it in your topic...
So, try and let us see pictures of rhomb


----------



## Fordfanatic (Feb 2, 2006)

Got it! Thanks bro!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

very nice rhom. How big is he?


----------



## Fordfanatic (Feb 2, 2006)

the_w8 said:


> very nice rhom. How big is he?


about 8.5-9 inches. Hasn't been taken out and measured though that is just an eyeball.


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

Sooo nice man








If only I could get it somehow ...


----------



## phenomenerd (Oct 8, 2009)

nice rhom


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

good looking fish. How's he liking his new surroundings?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

thats a nice looking P with some good color.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That's one beautiful badass looking diamond rhom.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Fordfanatic said:


> Just picked up this diamond rhom from Da'Manster!


Hey Fordfanatic,
I want my baby back!!!!...







...Tell him daddy misses him!....Hey, I'm just glad he's going to a good home and in good hands!...Oh well..I'll just have to raise another one!..but seriously, let me buy him back!!..


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Great looking diamond! gdr or bldr?

Great looking diamond! gdr or bldr?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Gerrad said:


> Great looking diamond! gdr or bldr?
> 
> Great looking diamond! gdr or bldr?


Hi Gerrard,
He is a black diamond but like I told Fordfanatic, this is a diamond rhom unlike others in the sense that he has many tints, and different colors...If you look at his fins, they have blue diamonds...His body has the predominantly glitter silvery look but when the sunlight hits his body you see purple, green, gold and violet shining like gem stones!..All vibrant colors!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a really good looking rhom. hes looking extremly healthy. great shape and colour


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Deadly looking fish man and wish you and him all the best in the near future!!


----------



## Fordfanatic (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for all of the comments. He is getting acclimated very well. He is a very active fish and fun to watch.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

nice pick up, love the colours on him


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice pickup.
How's he eating?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

almost looks like a blue diamond with its tints and the lighting. I'd like to have a diamond one day. I love how they glisten like no tomorrow.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Winkyee said:


> Nice pickup.
> How's he eating?


With his mouth!!..:laugh:














:rasp:

J/K!!!..LOL!...I just had to do that Winkyee!


----------



## Fordfanatic (Feb 2, 2006)

Winkyee said:


> Nice pickup.
> How's he eating?


he ate a few tetra i had in there and he also ate a nightcrawler I just threw in there.


----------

